# Suspension Torque Values for a 2004



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey Guys I need some help here. I have a 2004 M6 and I have the front suspension tore out replacing the bushings,springs and struts. My problem is that I can not find any torque specs to tighten it all back up with. I have done every bushing in the front along with the ball joints. Does any body have them or know where to find them ?

Thanks !:confused


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Has anyone here done their own complete front end rebuild ?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Application
Specification

Metric
English

Control Arm Ball Joint Stud to Knuckle Nut
60 N·m
44 lb ft

Control Arm Rod Insulator Bushing to Front Frame Nut
23 N·m
17 lb ft

Control Arm Rod to Control Arm Insulator Bushing Nut
148 N·m
109 lb ft

Control Arm Rod to Control Arm Nut
103 N·m
76 lb ft

Control Arm to Front Frame Nut
98 N·m
72 lb ft

Front Suspension Support Brace to Body Nut
30 N·m
22 lb ft

Hub to Knuckle Allen Bolt
108 N·m
80 lb ft

Outer Tie Rod End Ball Stud to Steering Knuckle Nut
68 N·m
50 lb ft

Stabilizer Shaft Insulator Bracket to Front Frame Nut
27 N·m
20 lb ft

Stabilizer Shaft Link Lower Stud to Stabilizer Shaft Nut
50 N·m
37 lb ft

Stabilizer Shaft Link Upper Stud to Strut Bracket Nut
16 N·m
12 lb ft

Strut Rod Shaft to Strut Mount Nut
78 N·m
58 lb ft

Strut to Body Nut
55 N·m
41 lb ft

Strut to Knuckle Nut and Bolt

First Pass 
85 N·m
63 lb ft

Second Pass 
100 N·m
74 lb ft

Third Pass 
90°


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Did you do the control arm bushings? How did you press those out?


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey thanks for the torque specs. Now I can get it going back in.
I did change the control arm bushings along with the rear radius rod bushings.The Bushings were pressed out at a friends shop while he did the balljoints.
I replaced the control arm bushings with the Pedders race spec steel sleeve bushings that were pressed back in. They were the hardest to get in.

Thanks again for the specs !
:cheers


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Did you do the control arm bushings? How did you press those out?


I used a short 1/2in extension on one end and a large deepwell impact socket on the other and drew them together with a large C-clamp. The 1/2in extension fit inside the bushing and the deepwell impact gave it something to travel into. If your 1/2in extension doesn't fit you might be able to shim it up with a washer.
BTW the Radius Rod Bushing Torque is 109lbs-ft on the 24mm bolts.


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys ! Now it is on to the back of the car.


----------

